# Ibs after surgery-please help



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

I posted an earlier message about ibs-c after a c-section, no one replied. Please answer this one. I've had 3 c-sections the last one was 2.5 years ago, at the same time I had a tubal ligation. Since then I have had lower ab and pelvic pain especially before my period(It starts about 2 weeks before, but really occurs anytime) I get crampy and bloated and have had both diarreah and constipation.(mostly c lately) I noticed some messages from women who have had their tubes tied and they have had problems too. Doctors seem to side step this issue. It makes sense that major ab surgeries, such as c-sections and tubal ligations could cause problems. Anyone with any ideas are welcome. Thanks


----------



## LaurieJ (Sep 3, 2002)

Kazzy3,I really may not be giving you the information that you are looking for but here are my thoughts.About 2 1/2 years ago, my GI gave me a diagnosis of "surgically induced IBS". I didn't have c-section or tubes tied but rather removal of my left ovary and tube and a cystectomy of my right ovary. Then a second surgery for multiple-abdominal abscesses because of the less than perfect gyn surgeon. The way the GI explained it to me, was that anytime the intestines are handled, they get very irritated, especially if nerves are cut or otherwise damaged (which is inevitable with surgery). Sometimes the nerves do not heal correctly or at all. In addition, adhesion formation (scarring) in the pelvic area is very likely and this can cause either nerve damage to the intestine or small, intermittent blockages, which can cause either C or D. In my case, he told me to learn to live with it. (I have just pain - rarely have C or D).But now the whole thing is morphing into another possibility that may have nothing to do with IBS. So I am not sure if this information will help you at all. I just wanted you to know that someone has had similar experiences. (By the way, there is no formal designation of surgically induced IBS, so if you do a google search, nothing will show up...it seems to be just a description that he used to explain it to me at that time).I hope you feel better soon and get better answers too. Laurie


----------



## KellyNC (Feb 8, 2003)

Kazzy3, I have had two c-sections with a tubal the last time. My problems began exactly four months after my surgery with the return of my period. Over the last three years I have asked my regular dr, my gastro, my gyn if there couldn't be some kind of connection and they all say no. Just seems like way too much of a coindense (sp sorry). My gasto told me that short of "looking around" meaning another surgery, he couldn't find any other cause for my symptoms except IBS. I know this doesen't help but I think we're on to something.Kellyps I haven't been on the board lately or I would have responed to your earlier post


----------



## peaches56 (May 7, 2003)

Hi I also have experienced more ibs problems after surgery. Hysterctomy& bladder surgery 1 year ago. My doctor also says there is no connection. However since the surgery I have had terrible bloating & c.Any advice would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

Ditto about nerve damage and the adhesions often caused by surgery. They can sometimes "glue" your bowel to some other body part.


----------



## jayandlinn82800 (May 18, 2003)

i read in a book about acid reflux that women who have babies close together can have some serious stomach problems. I had 3 babies in three years, and let me tell ya since the last one my stomach has never been the same. I had my tubes tied at that time, seems like that's when some minor problems started. I have recently been diagonosed with ibs last month to be exact. This past January I had surgery on my female organs. I believe that started the ibs. Doctors deny it of course. Seems strange.


----------



## def9508 (May 26, 2003)

I had a c-section 7 years ago, and can't honestly remember any major difference in my IBS symptoms. I had another C-section with a tubal ligation 11 weeks ago, and I've gone through hell ever since. My attacks are almost daily with severe pain, severe D, cold sweats, hot flashes, and now I'm thrilled to say vomitting as well. My period started about 3 weeks after surgery, and so did severe IBS. I just went through another major round of it on Friday, and sure enough Friday afternoon my cycle started (though it was a surprise to me then!). I hadn't really thought about that connection until Friday. But, still, since surgery I've definately had much, much worse symptoms. I have a doctors appt. this afternoon to talk to them about all this. I'll let you know how I make out!


----------



## vincemel (Apr 14, 2001)

Kazzy 3,I hate to echo everyone else on this matter,because there is nothing to do about it. The Dr's readily dismiss a connection so afraid of a lawsuit. I had laser surgery 3 years ago, for endometriosis, and have had severe IBS ever since. I am just now starting to be able to go out again for short things. The Dr.'s say it has nothing to do with the surgery (but of course). I had a terrible UTI after the surgery, then C-difficile colitis that almost killed me, then finally diagnosed with IBS. My gastroenterologist says to learn to live with it. A lot of help he is!! He gave me a brochure about fiber from metamucil. Well the story is long, but that is the short version. I had maybe 5 episodes of what may be classified as IBS my whole life before this surgery, (I am 41) and now I am an everyday sufferer. I have also heard the above about the Dr's disturbing other organs while in there, esp the intestines, after all there are miles of them!Of course if I had to do it all over again , I would not have had the surgery, and lived with the endometreosis a lot easier!! But since I don't have the option of going back in time, I guess I will learn to live with it. I have learned an overwhelming amount of compassion, and am sure I am learning a great deal from this experience. I will continue to take one day at a time, and do what I can with this life I have been given. Blessings to all who are going through a similar situation!!Melanie


----------



## kazzy3 (Apr 11, 2003)

Thanks to all for sharing your expierences. It's good to know you are all out there. I think there are a lot more of us. I wouldn't change the fact that I had the c-sections, because I wouldn't have my kids, and I'm happy I do. Having my tubes tied was a necessity, I'm 38 and my last pregnancy was rough. Anyway we do our best, but I really believe that there is a connection between surgery and our problem, because the intestines do get moved around a lot during these procedures.


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Kazzy,I had a tubal ligation last month. When my ob/gyn explained to me that they would be putting gas in my ab area to move organs out of the way, I asked him if this would aggravate my IBS. He said it should not affect it at all. Well, ever since the day of my surgery my IBS has been horrendous. I went to my GI and talked with him about it. He said he has found that any major trauma to the body, especially in the abdominal area, has the ability to aggravate IBS, especially if you suffer from severe IBS as I do. Good luck to you.Valerie


----------

